# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Помидоры оказались фруктами

## Irina

*Помидоры оказались фруктами*

МЕХИКО, 11 апреля. Помидор не везде является овощем. Как передает портал «Раут», в странах Южной Америки томаты считаются десертным блюдом. Местные жители не понимают, как помидоры можно есть с солью.

Сладким привкусом томаты наградил ультрафиолет, недостаток которого в организме человека приводит к низкому содержанию сахара. Ученые обнаружили ген, который сможет сделать помидор не только слаще, но и повысить его урожайность.

Американский исследователь доктор Зак Липпман убежден, что подобная техника должна работать на всех съедобных растениях, а не только на томатах. По его мнению, данное открытие не только принесет миллионную прибыть, но и способствует решению проблемы голода в некоторых странах. Команда ученых начала расчеты по выведению плодовых растений с улучшенной генетикой. Благодаря скрещиванию двух сортов помидор уже получили более энергичное гибридное потомство.

Проведя опыты на 5000 различных растений с измененным генетическим кодом, исследователи обнаружили в 60% случаев мутацию гена SFT, который производит белок под названием florigen. Причем плоды улучшили свои и вкусовые качества. В дополнение к превосходной текучести, в гибридах наблюдалось некоторое количество сахара. Сейчас работа проводится во Франции, где эксперты надеются повторить успех коллег на примере Перигора, черного трюфеля.

Ранее сообщалось, что сладкий помидор вывели по заказу британской сети супермаркетов Tesco испанские овощеводы. Эксперты давным-давно обнаружили, что этот насыщенный витаминами и антиоксидантами, способными предотвращать рак, овощ очень полезен для детей. Однако подобные аргументы, естественно, не могли убедить разборчивое подрастающее поколение. Поэтому специалисты и решили изменить вкус помидора, приблизив его к вкусным фруктам. После скрещивания почти 3 тыс. сортов они получили овощ, который, по их утверждению, такой же сладкий, как персик. Всего лишь несколько таких вишневидных помидоров (cherry tomato) содержат половину рекомендуемой ежедневно специалистами дозы витамина С.

----------


## Banderlogen

Помидоры не оказались, а всегда были фруктами (ягодами).

Ну а с кулинарно-бытовой точки зрения - овощ.  И облагается налогом в некоторых странах как овощ.

----------


## Irina

> облагается налогом в некоторых странах как овощ.


В России и Белоруссии по справочникам товаров и налогообложению это точно овощ

----------

